# Firenock Outsert and what you need to know about them on the 0.166"size shaft



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We at Firenock now offer the Firenock AeroOutsert™ (Pat Pend) for the 0.166" ID shafts (Victory VAP, Harvest Time HT-1, Black Eagle Deep Impact, Easton Injexion, CX Injexion to name a few). 










Some you may face installation issue while trying to PERFECT fit an outsert system for some of them. Being an outsert system, it need to fit outside diameter of an arrow as perfectly as possible. In the case of most arrows, the inside diameter is the only dimension of the shaft that is controlled as it is rolled on the mandrel, therefore it is the only size that is as close to exact as possible. The fact that most arrow are rolled, the thickness of the shaft will be determined by how much is being sand off after it is rolled and cured. Thus, the outside diameter of the arrow is another matter all together as it is not usually exact. To make matter worst, for most of this class of shaft (0.166" ID), a centerless grind process was used, which means the OD and the ID may not be concentric to start with. One also will find out not all manufacturer control the wall thickness perfectly too. The fact remains, this is just not done perfectly most of the time as there are QC and what is consider acceptable tolerance which also varies widely form manufacturer to manufacturer. What I found out is that the some of the manufacturer's published arrow OD size only a base line, and that also can vary as much as 0.008" or 0.20mm.

After some testing, I believe the best way is install as outsert system is to get the closest smaller one and slight circular sand it so it will just fit. As lone as you are sanding by turning the shaft and holding the ultra fine sand paper(300 grid or finer) over it, your shafts' concentricity should not be off much. I shall try to make a few more sizes to fill the gaps on what is needed so its is easier to find the perfect size. When the arrows were make to fit, dipping the shafts' end in a pure acetone and also clean the inside of the Outsert with Q-tips with acetone is what I found to be the best starting point with any gluing process. For ultra tight fit ones, any fresh CA(super glue) glue will work. For loser fit, a medium set epoxy will work better (10 minutes epoxy). When using any epoxy glue, remember to stand the arrow upright or the shaft will fall toward one side inside the AeroOutsert after you glue it.

We now offer 6.31, 6.06 and 5.89 mm inside diameter to fit the outside diameter of the shafts. Below is also the chart that I have complied. If you find any discrepancy, plea do not hesitate to let me know and i shall update the chart for all to see.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Dorge sometimes scares me. 
Just too often he is able to read my mind about what I'm missing on several archery products.LOL

The VAP 250s are flying just too great to be true out of my bow with the 93gr. steel insert on their business end. I just wasn't happy about the non-existent protection against shear forces the long front end of the insert may apply on the shaft when shooting heavy game. Machined some sleeves myself. However, I'm always happy when a good product saves me from some extra work.



Firenock said:


> To make matter worst, for most of this class of shaft (0.166" ID), a centerless grind process was used, which means the OD and the ID may not be concentric to start with.


So true.
All of my VAPs are checked in a spinetester before fletching. Possible sanding I'm doing carefully in my lathe before glueing on the outserts. Best result you can get.

Markus


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

The Black Eagle Outserts are in adn we have shafts available in 300, 350, 400, 500 and 600 spine!! We have AeroOutserts for the 300, 350, 400, and 500 600 spine


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

After more field measure for each brand, and sizes the arrow list was updated to reflect what actual arrow sizes are.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

For Easton Carbon Injexion 330 with an O.D. of 6.19 should I buy the 6.22 or the 6.15 and sand a little. 

Is sanding down .04 mm to much??


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

Are these outserts *solely* sleeves that go over the outside, or is there ALSO an inner protrusion that goes down inside the center of the shaft, so that the carbon is "sandwiched" by aluminum on both sides?

Just trying to understand exactly how they work...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

FirstFreedom said:


> Are these outserts *solely* sleeves that go over the outside, or is there ALSO an inner protrusion that goes down inside the center of the shaft, so that the carbon is "sandwiched" by aluminum on both sides?
> 
> Just trying to understand exactly how they work...


They go over the outside only. The broadheads rear end, so approx. 3/32"-1/8" of the thread goes into the shaft.

I'm just back from Oz and they worked flawless for me on a double-shafted VAP250.










DB


----------

